# Question about Suprefract dosage



## Bewley (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi,

I didn't know where to post this where it might get seen most quickly and here seemed a good place. We've been matched very quickly, started looking last Friday and matched by Monday so as can imagine bit shocked and unprepared. Trying to get everything sorted as day 19 is tomorrow when I need to start downregging. Nothing like time to prepare   
When I did IVF I was on synarel but I've had to do my order through Italian pharmacy. I'm having donor egg and sperm treatment at Isida. The pharmacy don't stock synarel so being sent Suprefract instead. (Being shipped this morning so praying arrives by tomorrow as no weekend delivery and then be stuffed!).

Anyway the dosage I've been prescribed is 1400mg per day so two sprays one in each nostril SEVEN times per day   That seems a mad dose as have to spray every two hours on the clock. I've queried it twice with the clinic but thats their protocol and think they're getting the hump with me. At this point though don't care as terrified how I'll cope. I only had 800mg of synarel daily and that turned me into a sickly emotional monster so how I will cope with twice that I don't know. The thing is I downregged fine at on 800mg so thought I would be put on a comparable one with Suprefract but that isn't its far higher.

Can any of you who have been prescribed Suprefract tell me what dosage you had. At the moment I can't speak to the consultant I just keep getting the same reply from the coordinator but if I can go armed with other protocols then maybe we can negotiate   Obviously you need to put trust in what the clinic is doing but I fear I may go insane on that dose and just the practicalities of sniffing seven times a day will be really hard. 

Any advice and experience on this would be so greatly received. 

Thanks a million
Bewley


----------



## ElleJay (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi Bewley - Sorry you are having problems - I'm not really sure I can help much.  

My Suprefact has always been by injection, and I had to do 400iu per day - but I am 45 and my ovaries will be much more snoozy on their own now anyway.  I don't know how this dose relates to Synarel sniffs - I do remember when I did IVF with Synarel (and previous huband) I was on 6 sniffs per day (I was 33 then).

I think you get less side effects on the injections by the way.

Good luck with your cycle - I hope all this gets sorted out and you get a BFP!

Love

Lesleyj


----------



## Bewley (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you for replying Lesley. I spoken to a couple of people and seven doses is exceptionally high so I'm emailing the clinic again to ask them to review it. If necessary I will take the difference between what most have which is three doses and the seven they want so go with five doses. It is a worry though.

Thanks for taking the time to come back to me x


----------

